# Yay gratis!



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 23, 2006)

I got some gratis tonight, and I consider it to be a haul, and it's exciting cuz i didn't pay a dime =D.

Iiiiiii gooooot
NARS lipgloss in BABE
NARS Lipgloss in Boogie Nights
NARS cream shadow in Pearl Beach
NARS shadow duo in Bohemian Gold
CARGO eyeshadow in City By The Beach
Benefit eyeshadow in Hey, Bellboy!
Murad Firm/Tone serum for body X2
Murad acne treating body wash
Murad Skin Perfecting Lotion
Cosmedicine Global Health SPF30 Moisturizer
trial sized Fioravanti Anti Frizz Silkening Shampoo

aaaaand that's it. but i'll be raiding the gratis cabinet tomorrow if this NARS foundation sample i brought home matches.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 23, 2006)

lucky you! what a great haul.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 23, 2006)

oh woooooooow... thats love right there!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 23, 2006)

gratis is always good! enjoy


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 24, 2006)

OOH!! you have to let me know how the Murad products are


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_OOH!! you have to let me know how the Murad products are_

 

well they turned out to be for body, like aging skin and cellulite, so i let my mom have them.  but the skin perfecting lotion felt pretty good, it's going to replace my bullshit clinique "moisturizer" which makes my face feel desert dry.

and i tried nars foundation for the first time, also gratis, and i'm LOVING it.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Sep 24, 2006)

gratis?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 24, 2006)

gratis=freebies from work from vendors/overstock.


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 24, 2006)

wow! where do you work?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sephora


----------



## user79 (Sep 25, 2006)

Lucky you!!!! Send some free Nars my way.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 25, 2006)

AWSOME>>>>>>>>>>>>DROOOL DROOL lol


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 25, 2006)

gratis almost makes a job in retail worth it ... almost hahaha

yeah i bet at sephora you guys get alot of gratis since theirs soo many vendors

& i love my murad stuff way better then any other line ive used doesnt dry out my skin either


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Sep 25, 2006)

Great stuff..lucky you...I once thought about doing retail..only for the gratis though..and discount..but I figured I might as well work hard build my reel and/or book and get my MUA discount. 

My addiction for mac has kind of dwindled I am about to be a NARS freak. Here I come.

Keep posting your gratis..it's inspiring.


----------



## diesel (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, great free haul!

I've always wondered... Can you take as much of the gratis cabinet as you want, as frequently as it comes in? Or are there rules?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 30, 2006)

What happens with gratis is we have boxes in our store directors office.  sometimes just for fun, she puts overstock goodies in our boxes.  we also have a huge gratis cabinet, and we have ways of earning the gratis in them.  they give us tickets for certain tasks etc.  like last weekend I earned almost 50 gratis tickets for keeping sales up, getting sign ups for .com at the register and getting one of the AOP gondollas stocked and spotlessly cleaned. I can inturn use those tickets to earn gratis.  foundations are 3 tickets, blushes and eyeshadows are 3 tickets, lippies are 2 tickets, liners are like 1 ticket.  and skincare has ticket values.  you can even cash in tickets to earn an extra 15 minute break, or to leave 15 minutes early with pay.  that's about 10 tickets.  you can also pay 75 tickets to create your own schedule for a week.  we also get gratis whenever a vendor comes in and does a training.  for example, Fresh skincare came in and did a training, and we all got a gift box with almost 200 dollars in gratis in it.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Oct 1, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Hey, Bellboy*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I got some gratis tonight, and I consider it to be a haul, and it's exciting cuz i didn't pay a dime =D.

Iiiiiii gooooot
NARS lipgloss in BABE
NARS Lipgloss in Boogie Nights
NARS cream shadow in Pearl Beach
NARS shadow duo in Bohemian Gold
CARGO eyeshadow in City By The Beach
Benefit eyeshadow in Hey, Bellboy!
Murad Firm/Tone serum for body X2
Murad acne treating body wash
Murad Skin Perfecting Lotion
Cosmedicine Global Health SPF30 Moisturizer
trial sized Fioravanti Anti Frizz Silkening Shampoo


Someone said Hey, Bellboy was d/c'd?  Did you get it at Sephora?

aaaaand that's it. but i'll be raiding the gratis cabinet tomorrow if this NARS foundation sample i brought home matches._

 

Someone said Hey, Bellboy was d/c'd?  Did you get it at Sephora?  Thanks


----------



## bebs (Nov 5, 2006)

damn.. that makes me want to work at sephora


----------



## k_im (Nov 5, 2006)

^^ haha, same here!


----------



## sincola (Nov 6, 2006)

what a luck!! Enjoy!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_Someone said Hey, Bellboy was d/c'd?  Did you get it at Sephora?  Thanks_

 

I'm sure it is, because if we still sold it it wouldn't have been in the gratis cabinet.  Most of the items in there are unused, unneeded testers, new returns without boxes, testers of items no longer sold, or homeless items from brands we don't carry that have been returned to us, limited edition items/testers, and discontinued items/testers.

So there's a good chance that Hey Bellboy is d/c now, cuz when I got mine from gratis it wasn't brand new, it was a tester scraped clean.


----------

